# Hot Water Problems



## 101123 (Sep 25, 2006)

I dont know if anyone else has come acros this one before!!,

Went up to Barcelona this week in our Winnebago Cheiftain,
Had full water tanks,furnace off,fridge was on gas for the journey up there,

stop for a cuppa and found hot water coming out of tap.!!

Coming back same thing,only this time had steam coming from toilet bowl?

This is doing my swede in,how can i have hot water coming out of my tap with no heater on at all etc.?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Why is your gas on for the fridge??

Do your water pipes run near the fridge? Are they picking up heat from the back of the fridge???

Pat


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Steam in the toilet?? potentially dangerous I reckon....never mind at least it will be germ free...

Hope you get this resolved soon..very odd


----------



## 101123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Sorry Pat,
didnt give u enough info.

The fridge is 2 way only,gas and mains, no water pipes near back of fridge,this is a strange one.
Zola.


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Zola 
just a guess but it sounds like your water heater isn't switching off properly
and reigniting from the gas feeding your fridge could be your water heater ignition is still live 

but why it would affect your toilet beats me 

Tony


----------



## 102172 (Dec 22, 2006)

Sounds like you are lucky enough to have a calorifier.........

Perhaps.


----------



## 89767 (May 1, 2005)

winniebagotony said:


> Zola
> just a guess but it sounds like your water heater isn't switching off properly
> and reigniting from the gas feeding your fridge could be your water heater ignition is still live
> 
> ...


You may find that one of your sinks enpties into the black waste tank & if the water is hot this may explain the steam coming out of the toilet.
My RV did this & I wondered how the Black tank filled up so quickly


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Zola my winnebago has the basin waste going into the black tank, I believe most winnies do.

You also probably have your water heated from the engine coolant system, so perhaps your basin tap is leaking? as has been suggested.

Olley


----------



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Zola:
This is strange. I assume that the hot water comes from the cold water tap. I assume that you have a heat exchanger inside your water heater. Most likely Atwood. So after a long trip the engine cooling water has heated your boiler, so hot water is available. Do you have a plumbing diagram. If yes check whether a leaking heat exchanger makes it possible for the engine cooling water pump to push engine cooling water into your hot and / or cold drinking water system. If you do not have a plumbing diagram get one here : 
http://irv2.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/frm/f/2486094452.
By the way you can get a lot of Winnebago information from IRV2.
Also does this hot water smells different? Thing is that if it is steaming I can only think of engine cooling water.
Hope you can find root cause.
Let us know and also check cooling water level and do following test:
Switch of water pump , start engine, open water tap and rev engine at relatively high speed ( to be sure the engine circulating cooling water pump pumps water around) and now open one water tap: cold first close it and open hot water tap. If water comes out you have a laeking water boiler. If no water comes you have to do another water pressure test because this pump has no really high pressure. Anyhow let us know what you found out.
John


----------



## NEV3 (Feb 7, 2007)

Zola said:


> Had full water tanks,furnace off,fridge was on gas for the journey up there,
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------

